# Biz Buzz: Cigar store to open



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Source: Biz Buzz: Cigar store to open : Biz Buzz

By MATT OLBERDING / Lincoln Journal Star

Capital Cigar Company, which has been selling cigars online for five years, is planning to open a retail location.

Owner Don Young tells me he will be opening up his store Feb. 1 in the former Sugar Plum Candy space at Cotner Boulevard and R Street.

Young describes his store as "upscale," and it will offer all types of premium cigars, as well as custom humidors and other laser-engraved gifts with on-site laser engraving services.

Here's a link to his website: Capital Cigar Company - Home Page


----------

